# Movie Review- Saw II



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

While investigating the bloody aftermath of a grizzly murder, Detective Eric Mason has the feeling that it is the work of Jigsaw, the notorious killer who disappeared leaving a trail of bodies - and parts - behind. And Mason is right. Jigsaw is at work again. But instead of two people locked in a room with only one unthinkable way out, there are eight. Eight strangers -- unaware of their connection to each other -- forced to play out a game that challenges their wits and puts their lives in jeopardy.
Rated R

Good movie but not as good as the first. Same concept as the first. This movie does tie into the first but you dont need to see the first to understand it. I think I was so excited that I was disappointed that it wasnt better. Still a good grusome thriller. You really get into it. I was yelling at the characters at points (in my mind as to not tick off others) Theater was packed, was sold out Friday and I wouldnt be surprised if it was sold out last night too. See it in theaters... I give it a B for good.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I've heard about SAW I... they tell that it's not bad, right?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I really want to see it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

I WANT TO SEE IT SO BAD! me and my friends are planning on going friday. i loved saw 1.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

saw 1 was about this maniac that kidnapped people, put them in a room, and made them do this stuff to try and get out. but his real goal was to drive them so nuts, that they commited suicide! great plot, right? thats basically what it was about. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

lol....well basically the main characters in the story got killed in the very end. lol. and the dude that was behind it all was like playing dead in the middle of the room while they were there, so he just gets up in the end and leaves this one guy to die in the room and goes after the one that saws off his own leg to get out and find help. so basically the main characters die. and theres this creepy clown manican in it too. yeah. it's weird. you should go watch it. right now. go.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought saw1 was good, and i'll most definatly see the second. Thanks for the review lexus :-D


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> saw 1 was about this maniac that kidnapped people, put them in a room, and made them do this stuff to try and get out. but his real goal was to drive them so nuts, that they commited suicide! great plot, right? thats basically what it was about. :twisted:


His goal isn't to make them commit suicide. The killer has a deteriative diease that is slowly killing him, after watching Saw 1 watch it again and you'll see the doctor is examing the killer for his rare diease when the cops come to question the doctor, thats how the killer got his pen light! Beacause every second the killer is being eaten away he wants to see how other people value their lives and what they'd do to save themselves, for he can't control his fate. The people he captures are placed in elaborate situations to determine how much they value their lives and, if they survive which only 1 person did, they gain a new love of life. Though technicly speaking the maniac isn't a murderer for he himself never did the killing


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

i know he was the patient. but i think that he enjoyed watching them die. he was pretty messed up...
either way, the movie was great. IMO


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I saw Saw II the day it came out I loved it I thought it was better than Saw I it was definately more gruesome. Ya'll will find out the dieseas he has in the second one it's actually not rare at all.Hopefully they'll come out with a Saw III


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

fishboy said:


> His goal isn't to make them commit suicide. The killer has a deteriative diease that is slowly killing him, after watching Saw 1 watch it again and you'll see the doctor is examing the killer for his rare diease when the cops come to question the doctor, thats how the killer got his pen light! Beacause every second the killer is being eaten away he wants to see how other people value their lives and what they'd do to save themselves, for he can't control his fate. The people he captures are placed in elaborate situations to determine how much they value their lives and, if they survive which only 1 person did, they gain a new love of life. Though technicly speaking the maniac isn't a murderer for he himself never did the killing


The Dr was an oncologist and stated he was a surgeon... the psycho had cancer, and as he says something like, "I've never killed anyone." And yeah... he tested those who were taking their lives for granted... if they valued their life enough, they would survive and appreciate it more. And as the survivor had stated, "He helped me."


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

^
details details. I swore it was a deteriative diease because John (that was jigsaw's real name in the movie if you didn't catch it) said he was dieing inside but cancer is treatable. oh well


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

fishboy said:


> ^
> details details. I swore it was a deteriative diease because John (that was jigsaw's real name in the movie if you didn't catch it) said he was dieing inside but cancer is treatable. oh well


I don't remember that part, but I had my eyes and ears closed on these movies a lot... I remember he said something about what is the cure for cancer? And then it was something about your work carrying on makes you immortal or something.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't want to read that much of this thread because I don't want to be spoiled of anything. haha I have the DVD of Saw 1 and I loved it. I plan on going watch Saw II very soon. Now I just need to find a way to drag my scaredy cat girlfriend to some with me. haha


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

this movie would scare the living crap outa me.. Im such a wimp! LMAO


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Saw l was awesome, but I think Saw ll looks like it might be even better. Waiting for it to come out on DVD. Awww the perils of living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fishboy said:


> His goal isn't to make them commit suicide. The killer has a deteriative diease that is slowly killing him, after watching Saw 1 watch it again and you'll see the doctor is examing the killer for his rare diease when the cops come to question the doctor, thats how the killer got his pen light! Beacause every second the killer is being eaten away he wants to see how other people value their lives and what they'd do to save themselves, for he can't control his fate. The people he captures are placed in elaborate situations to determine how much they value their lives and, if they survive which only 1 person did, they gain a new love of life. Though technicly speaking the maniac isn't a murderer for he himself never did the killing


Fishboy is right his goal is not for them to die but to value life. One girl survived in the first movie. He goes into great detail about his goal in II. I absolutely love how they tie the two movies together it is neat. I wont spoil it and tell you though. 

What amazed me is seeing Beverly Mitchell from 7th Heaven in Saw II that was weird. 

Cancer is not cureable and what he finds out in Saw II that he only has awhile to live because they did not catch the cancer soon enough. 

In II at the ending obviously there will be a III if they can squeeze one out. But I bet they will because both were box office hits. 

Here is the site for Saw I http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&id=1808579789&cf=info there is a trailer there you can watch. or http://www.sawmovie.com/ the official site...
here is the synopsis from I
A young man named Adam (LEIGH WHANNELL) wakes to find himself chained to a rusty pipe inside a decrepit subterranean chamber. Chained to the opposite side of the room is another bewildered captive, Dr. Lawrence Gordon (CARY ELWES). Between them is a dead man lying in a pool of blood, holding a .38 in his hand. Neither man knows why he has been abducted; but instructions left on a microcassette order Dr. Gordon to kill Adam within eight hours. If he fails to do so, then both men will die, and Dr. Gordon's wife, Alison (MONICA POTTER), and his daughter will be killed. Recalling a recent murder investigation by a police detective named Tapp (DANNY GLOVER), Dr. Gordon realizes he and Adam are the next victims of a psychopathic genius known only as "Jigsaw." With only a few hours left to spare, they must unravel the elaborate puzzle of their fate in the midst of mounting terror. The killer has provided them with only a few clues and two handsaws - too weak to break their steel shackles, but strong enough to cut through flesh and bone.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought saw 1 was a good movie. I think the old man wanted people to actually be greatful that they are living. He did it in a weird way but it at least made them be thankful for living. I want to see Saw ll but not until it comes out on video.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> does saw II have like some guy get his face stuck in a bear trap or something???? cuz I think i saw an ad for it. yall gotta tell me how this ends!!!!!!!!


it's a reverse beartrap which snaps back and will crack her skull. She has to use a rusty pocket knife to cut open a inmobile man(he ODed on opium and would have died anyway but couldn't feel pain) and get the key out of his stomach to remove it and does so just in time


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

fishboy: I think that is saw 1 because I remember that part in saw 1.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

o i thought she said saw 1


----------

